# 2009 SCHEDULE TX. REDFISH SERIES



## BOCA PAILA

POSTED - 2009 TEXAS REDFISH SERIES..... PRETTY GOOD VENUE... HOPEFULLY ONE DAY SCOTT & JIM WILL REALIZE THAT THE TEXAS COAST GOES ALL THE WAY TO THE SABINE RIVER AND GOLDEN TRIANGLE AREA. (THEY ALSO HAVE GOOD REDFISH AND WE TO FISH THE WHOLE TEXAS COAST TO BE REALLY BE CALLED THE "TEXAS REDFISH SERIES".....


----------



## BOCA PAILA

*EATING CROW NOT BAD W/ TABASSCO SAUCE*

YOU KNOW SCOTT AND JIM PROBABLY DID US A GREAT FAVOR BY KEEPING OUR 2009 FISHING SEASON IN A SMALL AREA, DUE TO THE ECONOMY, GAS PRICES, AND THE TRAVEL TIME UP AND DOWN THE TEXAS GULF COAST. I WAS WRONG FOR MAKING THE COMMENT ABOUT ANY OF THE VENUE LOCATIONS.... HELL IF IT IS IN TEXAS THEN IT IS THE *"TEXAS REFISH SERIES". *THANKS GUYS FOR DOING A GREAT JOB....


----------



## fowlwaters

I to wish the upper coast would be included.


----------



## Rhettfish

Possibly the reason we are not having a Kemah tourney this year is all the junk in the water after hurricane Ike. I like more upper coast events as well. If it were up to me all the tournaments would be from POC north.


----------



## Texxan1

Nope, its just the Corpus Christi open .

We need venues up here, but will we ever get one again.. only Scot knows!!!!


----------



## HIGHANDDRY

Corpus open now thats funny, stop crying, it is where it is for reason.


----------



## LBS

They send out a survey to the previous participants and take the data from those surveys to decide on the venues. They sent a result of the surveys last season and if I remember correctly, Sabine and Galveston had the lowest votes.


----------



## companocritter

The website says there are going to be some format changes, has anyone heard what they are?


----------



## Capt. Juarez

In my opinion I dont think that there are that many teams that come from the upper coast. A hand full at the most, the majority of the teams come from the south and the hill country. It is not every weekend someone from the mid to low coast says " I want to go fish Galveston or Sabine", it is a totally different type of fishing style up here. But on the other hand it would be nice to stay home for a change. Oh well, Are they having a Championship this year?


----------



## Texxan1

I was under the impression that there was not going to be a championship.. Can anyone say for sure..


----------



## RedXCross

BOCA PAILA said:


> POSTED - 2009 TEXAS REDFISH SERIES..... PRETTY GOOD VENUE... HOPEFULLY ONE DAY SCOTT & JIM WILL REALIZE THAT THE TEXAS COAST GOES ALL THE WAY TO THE SABINE RIVER AND GOLDEN TRIANGLE AREA. (THEY ALSO HAVE GOOD REDFISH AND WE TO FISH THE WHOLE TEXAS COAST TO BE REALLY BE CALLED THE "TEXAS REDFISH SERIES".....


 I spoke to them awhile back and offered to show them around Port Arthur and facillities. I even could have arranged for the tourism and Port Arthur folks to be there. But after the hurricane no contact was made . I left several e-mails and even talked to Scott on the phone a time or 2. My WISH IS FOR THEM TO ADD US IN THE FUTURE. Good folks and fun.

Brad


----------



## bayourat

Capt. Juarez said:


> In my opinion I dont think that there are that many teams that come from the upper coast. A hand full at the most, the majority of the teams come from the south and the hill country. It is not every weekend someone from the mid to low coast says " I want to go fish Galveston or Sabine", it is a totally different type of fishing style up here. But on the other hand it would be nice to stay home for a change. Oh well, Are they having a Championship this year?


Alot of teams wouldn't come fish up here because they say the local teams have an unfair advantage in our "dirty" water.


----------



## Capt. Juarez

I have heard that countless times but vice versa, anglers up here have deep running big water boats that is some what of a disadvantage we have.



bayourat said:


> Alot of teams wouldn't come fish up here because they say the local teams have an unfair advantage in our "dirty" water.


----------



## Solid Action

Those areas (Northern locations) just aren't as nice, clean, etc. as the locales further to the South. I don't blame them one bit.


----------



## KylesKenner2

I think they should at least bring it up here one time and let's pull the pin and see what happens.
It's the Scared Factor.


----------



## Capt. Juarez

*?*

Are you talking about the water conditions being nice and clean? or the weigh-in locations? If I remeber correctly Port Lavaca isnt exactly heaven on earth. If it is the water conditions the water in Galveston gets just as clear as the water down south.



Solid Action said:


> Those areas (Northern locations) just aren't as nice, clean, etc. as the locales further to the South. I don't blame them one bit.


----------



## bajafever

LBS said:


> They send out a survey to the previous participants and take the data from those surveys to decide on the venues. They sent a result of the surveys last season and if I remember correctly, Sabine and Galveston had the lowest votes.


Here are the reults of the survey off another site. I guess we didn't have enough paticipation from the south when the survey was given. If I remember correctly it was during the Capt. meeting in Rockport.

Question: Where would you like to see the Texas Redfish Series stop in 2009? 

1. Rockport 83%
2. Corpus Christi 74%
3. Port Aransas 72%
4. Port Lavaca 67%
5. Matagorda 55%
6. South Padre Island 39%
7. Galveston 36%
8. Port Mansfield 31%
9. Freeport 23%
10. Port Arthur 20%

Ed


----------



## RedXCross

Obviously Port Arthur, as Capt. Juarez said. O Boy has had 2 here and had phenom. Catches. I was a part of one,before the rule changes.

To the defense of the SERIES. we do have a lot of construction here and rooms can be scarce. We have a lot of action here,deep shallow and in between LOL

Maybe one of these days .

Brad


----------



## Redfishscot

We would love to come to the Port Arthur area in the future. Rooms were one of our concerns with the aftermath. Same for Kemah/Galveston. Another concern is the cup had 80 boats and areas to park your boat were scarce. We bring in 125+ boats. Our series usually needs 150 hotel rooms with boat parking.

I am sure we will find a way to bring the series up there in the near future. I have been working with a local guide and getting advice on the area. 

Scot


----------



## Capt. Juarez

*2010 Texas Redfish Series Galveston Again?*

FYI Scott there are more hotels than you can shake a stick at around here now. Who are you working with, you can give me a call anytime and get info about the bay and clean up efforts. We are doing alot of marking in East Bay with the falling tides. I really would like to see atleast one event make its way back up here next year. The few anglers that come from the north would greatly appreciate it since we are the ones doing the majority of the traveling year after year. Im not ranting in anyway I enjoy fishing the lower coast it kinda breaks the norm of fishing at home.

Thanks 
Capt. Brent Juarez



Redfishscot said:


> We would love to come to the Port Arthur area in the future. Rooms were one of our concerns with the aftermath. Same for Kemah/Galveston. Another concern is the cup had 80 boats and areas to park your boat were scarce. We bring in 125+ boats. Our series usually needs 150 hotel rooms with boat parking.
> 
> I am sure we will find a way to bring the series up there in the near future. I have been working with a local guide and getting advice on the area.
> 
> Scot


----------

